
CIA (In-Q-Tel) stakes a claim in MongoDB - georgecmu
http://gigaom.com/data/in-q-tel-stakes-a-claim-in-mongodb-invests-in-10gen/
======
taligent
And cue the HN bashing in 3,2,1 ...

